# Released Too Soon



## Peter Alexander (Sep 16, 2010)

From the NY Times
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/ ... y&emc=cta2


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 16, 2010)

If I may, I'd like to make a friendly request:

Out of respect for our time, when posting links to news articles or other stuff posted elsewhere, it's helpful to at least say what the article is about. It saves poor guys like me more time than you might think. It may seem like a trivial point, but with a provocative title like "Released Too Soon" where I'm thinking this could be about some sample library being recalled or something, I have to not only click the link to read your "post," but I have to then click on some NYTimes article link and wait for it to load.

While waiting for it to load, I have to decide should I click back on the main VI-Control topics list and see what other posts might be interesting or should I wait until the article finishes loading in case I wish to leave a comment. Well, in this case, I waited. So you're gettin' a comment. THIS comment! :mrgreen:

Needless to say, this Apple news isn't exactly something I'm glad I spent a couple minutes reading about, wondering why this would be a topic I should care about.

Oh, and what the heck is this post doing in "Sample Talk???"


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe it's because the subject of this article could be 'transposed' to sample library and music software early releases?


----------



## Jaap (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree with Mike here. A topic starter should spend a bit more energy in explaining what the link is about and why it's shared. Also I think this is completely off topic and not belonging in sample talk. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 16, 2010)

IMO this topic certainly does not belong in this section, especially not without any clues or hints. This is not Twitter or FaceBook. Sorry Peter, but we have an off-topic / universe repair section for posts like this.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 16, 2010)

I placed it here first because the author, a reviewer for the NY Times, and a conductor for Broadway musicals, makes solid points about developers submitting products for review that aren't ready for prime time (to use our language) and how he approaches reviews on that basis.

To me this made it relevant to post here since a number here are developers, and given the amount of criticism from this forum towards products some feel are shipped too early and yet expect beneficial reviews.

As a fellow reviewer, I thought this would be useful for all.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 16, 2010)

I moved this topic to the appropriate section. As I said, this is not a section for short Twitter-like posts without any explanation. And the article linked to was not about sample libraries or music production. I think it is not in the interest of most forum members and readers to follow a link, only to find an article that only indirectly may have an analogy with the music/audio software world.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2010)

Somebody say Garritan.......?


----------



## Animus (Sep 17, 2010)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Thu Sep 16 said:


> IMO this topic certainly does not belong in this section, especially not without any clues or hints. This is not Twitter or FaceBook. Sorry Peter, but we have an off-topic / universe repair section for posts like this.



Kind of like advertising Christian books in the Commercial forum.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 18, 2010)

I have restòÿ   æø7ÿ   æø8ÿ   æø9ÿ   æø:ÿ   æø;ÿ   æø<ÿ   æø=ÿ   æø>ÿ   æø?ÿ   æø@ÿ   æøA


----------



## Jaap (Sep 18, 2010)

Peter Alexander @ Thu Sep 16 said:


> I placed it here first because the author, a reviewer for the NY Times, and a conductor for Broadway musicals, makes solid points about developers submitting products for review that aren't ready for prime time (to use our language) and how he approaches reviews on that basis.
> 
> To me this made it relevant to post here since a number here are developers, and given the amount of criticism from this forum towards products some feel are shipped too early and yet expect beneficial reviews.
> 
> As a fellow reviewer, I thought this would be useful for all.



Not to be in attacking mode, but personally I think it's good to post this kind of info in a opening post. It helps starting up the right discussion if you think people should be aware of some kind of situations and to get all noses in the right direction
One reads the article different if you have read this sort of information first to be honest.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 18, 2010)

I should have PM-ed Peter to ask him to add the context info. It's now clear. Cheers

And of course my first plugin can be expected to be over-hyped and buggy as can be


----------



## Stevie (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe your tone was a bit too harsh, Peter. But nevertheless you were still right. This clearly is an off-topic article.


----------

